# Haunted house - corn maze - hay ride



## muffin1522006 (Aug 21, 2009)

HAUNTED HOUSE - CORN MAZE - HAY RIDE

THE OLD VALLEY HOME SCHOOL - LOCATED BETWEEN THE FOOT OF MONTEAGLE MOUNTAIN AND THE CAUTION LIGHT IN PELHAM ON HWY 41.

EACH FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT IN OCTOBER.
OPENS AT 7PM EACH NIGHT.
HALLOWEEN NIGHT OPENS AT 8PM

CONCESSION STAND OPEN EACH NIGHT

ADMISSION - $10 PER PERSON
MAZE ONLY - $2 PER PERSON
8 AND UNDER - FREE
GROUP RATE OF 20 OR MORE - $7 PER PERSON
GROUP RATE OF 20 OR MORE FOR THE MAZE - $1 PER PERSON

IF YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH DIRECTIONS, JUST MESSAGE ME AND ILL HELP. ID APPRECIATE IF YOU TOLD AS MANY PPL AS YOU CAN AND COME HAVE A GREAT TIME.


----------

